# New puppy not eating enough??



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

Greetings. I just got my first puppy... his name is Rufus. He's a 10 week old lab-shepherd mix. He's SO cute, and I'm doing my best to raise him, but I'm concerned about his eating....

I purchased Canidae dry dog food from the shelter because that's what they told me they had been feeding him and I wanted to stay consistent. The back of the bag says to feed a dog his age/weight .5-1.5 cups. What it doesn't specify is whether this is the amount he should be eating per day or per meal. 

I usually put 1 cup in his bowl and feed him at 6am, 12:30pm, and 6pm. Sometimes he'll eat the majority of food in his bowl, but usually he just picks at it for a bit and walks away with about .7 of cup remaining. 

I wonder if perhaps he's just not that hungry, however, my roomate has a dog, and Rufus LOVES her food. Whenever the other dog's food is out Rufus charges at the food bowl and gobbles it up! He's never shown that kind of interest in his own food. 

He doesn't look too thin, but I'm very concerned that he's not eating enough. I'm concerned that he's really hungry, but dislikes his food. The excitement that he shows over the other dog's food leads me to believe that he might still be really hungry even after his own meals are provided and then ignored. 

I'm really not sure what to do. Do I try feeding him a different brand of food? 
Perhaps I'm worrying excessively, but I care deeply for him and his health.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I used to feed Canidae. The instructions on the back of the bag are per day. Your pup will show excitement over any food that's not his, because it's different.


----------



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, that's good to know. But I really cant stress enough the level of fervor and pure passion for this other dog's food. I wish he would show that type of interest in his own food.

When I feed him, he'll pick at it for a bit. Then when he stops, I have to keep pointing at it and reminding him to eat. Sometimes I'll pick some up in my hand, let him smell it in my hand and then drop it back in the bowl. I have to do this several times in order for him to put a dent in his food.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

You are on the right path to having a spoiled, fussy eater. Just put the food down for 20 minutes (max). At the end of that time, pick up anything the pup has not eaten yet and put it away until the next meal (refrigerate if you feed any canned or meat with the kibble). At the next meal, put the same food down again. Do not try to make up for whatever he didn't eat before. Again, give the same limited time to eat. And again, pick up the food and put it away until the next meal if he doesn't fininsh it. No healthy dog/pup will starve itself. He'll eat when he gets hungry enough.

You can add just enough to make *one* meal's worth, but no more than that. If you stick to your guns and don't give in to him, he'll eat when he's ready. Believe me, this will be harder on you than on the puppy.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Most dog foods show what food to feed per day. When he gets older you could just fill up his bowl and leave it there until it's gone if they have no problems with over eating or under eating. 
He gets excited about food that isn't his because it's something new. I switch up my dog's food sometimes so they don't have to eat the same thing every day. If he is starving he'd eat any dog food. Don't worry. He sounds very healthy to me.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

skelaki said:


> Believe me, this will be harder on you than on the puppy.


This reminds me of Uallis...and its SO true.  He's a fussy eater and a lot of times will dump his food out of his bowl, refusing to eat. I've tried what you suggested but Uallis's will and determination is much greater than mine...lol I'll cave after a day of him not eating...it never fails. The dog has me wrapped around his paw...


----------

